# Drill holsters or holders or what's the best for M12 driver



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Milwaukee has one but reviews are not good. Anyone have a preference?


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Feb 22, 2014)

With my m12's I just either hang it off one of my tool bags, or stuff it in one of my pouches. Besides that kunys (clc) makes a smaller holster thats made for smaller impacts. One guy at work uses a pistol leg holster that seems to work well enough.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

This looked ok but I'm worried about plastic snapping to lock if thats what it does......http://www.tylertool.com/pro-fit-dc...2&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=27-307172409-2


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

The M12 Fuels have pocket clips dont they?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

chewy said:


> The M12 Fuels have pocket clips dont they?


I have this one, a 1/4" hex impact driver
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2450-22


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Shellbuilder said:


> I have this one, a 1/4" hex impact driver
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2450-22


Might be worth upgrading for not needing a holster?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

chewy said:


> Might be worth upgrading for not needing a holster?


Why would you not need a holster for that driver?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Shellbuilder said:


> Why would you not need a holster for that driver?


Ahhhh, belt clip. how does that work out?


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

I usually throw a big battery on with one of these Bigg luggs. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000...qid=1396790796&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dioamand back has a nice holder for drills. I cut the seam on my right bag so I can shove a screw gun in all the way. At first I was wondering did I just ruin the bag. But after the first hour of use , it was a great decision . No more drill falling out as you lift that drywall above your head.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

D.S.I. said:


> I usually throw a big battery on with one of these Bigg luggs.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000...qid=1396790796&sr=8-10&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


I don't have the bigger batteries so nothing to hook to.and these hooks look to me like a drill waiting to hit the ground.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Not for the Milwaukee but for all drills and impacts.

ABC use to supply a very nice drill/impact holder that would swivel with you.









Like that but it would move with you like a swiveling hammer hook.


----------

